# Sway Control



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

We just traded our 2003 27' RBS for the new 2005 30' RLS OutBack

My TV is 2004 F-250 Diesel. I have Reese distribution bars with one single
friction sway bar. On the way home from the dealer, I had alot of sway.
The wind was blowing and I couldn't tell if this was the main reason.
I didn't have any sway with the 27'

I think I need the dual cam sway control.

Question: will the dual system fit my present hitch and distribution bars ?

On their website , Reese has these for $134.95. Is this a good price ?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It should You change the chains to the new style and put the dual cams on the trailer, lining up as per instructions. Very simple and they do work great. Hooking up your trailer will take no more or less time.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Larry,
It is hard to say whether your old bars will work. Here is my setup (before the electric jack) - perhaps that will give you an idea of how it all works together and you can answer the questions you have:


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

As long as your bars have the little curved end like the one in the picture then you can use the above U bolt style or the HP style. The HP style are a little easier to mount from what I have read. Kirk


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

As you can see in the picture, there is interference of the u-bolt with the cowling. I elected not to 'notch' the cowling because the bottom flange of the cowling, which gives it strength, would be cut and the cowling weakened.

As part of my replacement of the cowling hold-down latches, I plan on getting some foam tape to put on the bottom of the cowling (I think Camper Andy had this idea) to raise it about a quarter inch. With the adjustable hold down clamps on the cowling, that is now a possibility. (This isn't in the picture).

BBB


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks BigBadBrain. Picture worth a thousand words. I won't even have to
worry about gas tanks. They are mounted on inside.


----------



## prchoudh (Feb 23, 2005)

Interesting that you brought that up. I have a 2005 Excursion TD with the 30RLS. When I drove the thing with the Reese HP Dual Cam setup the sway frove me nuts. So, I called Reese about 10 times and even went back to the dealer twice.

I tilted teh ball back another 10 degrees and tightened up the links to 5 on the Dual Cam. The Excursion rode VERY stiff. When a U-Haul truck passed me, it would sway. IT still drove me nuts. Reese and the dealer told me that this was the best as it would only reduce sway and not eliminate it. I could not go over 55, without having sway. Yes, i had the load equalized and the right tongue weight, etc.. and it still would not correct it.

Then the last time, I went out, a tour bus passed me and sucked me into his lane. It scared the crap out of me. The bars were so tight that when I went to take them off, after I jacked the tongue jack up as far as it would go, it nearly ripped my arm up.

I then went to a Hensley and enough said, like most would say. I have NO sway and its the last hitch I will ever have to buy. I had some really bad crosswinds and had no sway. The only downside to the Hensleyis that you need to watch your speedometer so that you do not go too fast.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I have the friction sway bar with the 25RS-S and have had a few 'shaky' experiences with crosswinds and passing trucks. I now adjust the bar a bit tighter and things seem better but I am considering switching to the Reese HP Dual Cam.

I now read the previous post and find that he had sway problems with the dual-cam setup. Now I am not sure if switching is worthwhile?

Are you dual-cam users happy with your setup. Is the dual cam generally better than the single friction bar? I just want to be sure I am improving my situation and not making it worse. I don't see a Hensley in my near future.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The dual cam is definitly worth it.
I have used both, major difference


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We have the Reese Dual Cam HP system and have not towed a great deal of distance yet. Last Saturday took the trailer for its first trip (not camping just a good pull) and was very happy with the handling. Did not feel a lot of sway...speeds up to 70 mph where good...after that up to about 75 mph not as good. Didn't feel alot of push when tractor trailers passed but you did feel it.

We are leaving on a long trip this Saturday (DE to FLA). I will post more when we return.

Gary


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

The 30RLS is a BIG trailer. It's eight feet longer than my 23RS and seven feet longer than your 25RSS. It's over 25% longer. Thats a loooong trailer for an SUV IMO. The 25RSS dry weight is 4655 compared to the 30RLS of 6910. Night and day.

I"m not surprised that the Hensley is the best choice for anyone taking on the bigger trailer. I don't believe that one needs to give up on the Reese for shorter, lighter trailers. Mine has worked fine.

BBB


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

There are scores of users, myself included, that rave about how well the Dual Cam system works. When all things are right, it works. Even with a 30' trailer.

The discouraging example listed above is by far a tiny minority, an no offense intended to the writer, something was still out of whack somewhere. Perhaps quite difficult to diagnose, there was still an issue unique to your equipment. Otherwise the Dual Cam system would have worked correctly like it does for other users with the same tow vehicle and a similar trailer.

However, I completely understand that his experience must have been discouraging and after that much effort might have bought a Hensley myself. I agree that it shouldn't be that difficult to get the system working. Fortunately for most of us it's not a problem.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks for your input everyone. I think you have reinforced my thoughts about switching to the dual-cam hitch.

Just need to get the credit card out again and place my order.


----------



## prchoudh (Feb 23, 2005)

Actually, one thought does come to mind? Do you have the short bed or the long bed in that F 250? If you have the short bed, then your wheelbase and GENERAL characterisitcs of the truck would be the same as myself? If you have the long bed, then you probably could get by with the Reese Dual Cam. If you have the short bed, you are probably wasting your money in buying the Dual Cam. It seems the Hensley works best when you are pushing the envelope in terms of weight and wheelbase issues. For others who have shorter and lighter trailers, the Reese works the best.

Personally, for me, I have seen to many trailer accidents in my lifetime. I came from the MH world where I was towing a Dodge Grand Caravan behind my MH. When I towed the Caravan behind it, I made sure that I had all top of the line equipment. Therefore, when I experience any sway it really bothers me. All it takes is once for the conditions to be right to wreck your investment. The question you need to ask yourself is it worth sacrificing that over $3K? To me its not.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Dual Cam Reese works great for me -- my favorite one -- (that I can afford)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree with the everyone here....The Reese DC HP is a great sway control, *when set up properly*. I have been very happy with mine, and it handles my 26RS just fine.

I did an awful lot of research when we bought the Outback on hitches and sway controls. In a perfect fiscal situation, I would, and will eventually go with a Hensley. I've never met a Hensley owner that had anything bad to say about them. Until that time presents itself, I will use my DC HP.

The important thing is that you feel comfortable and safe when you drive down the highway.

Tim


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Larry, just my 2 cents worth from my own experience, We have a weight dist. hitch with a single friction sway control bar. when I first started towing, I had set up the hitch so that the truck "dropped" evenly front and back. (about 1/2" at each wheel) I was never quite happy with how it towed. Lots of "white knuckle" driving, especially on windy days or anything over 55 mph. Then I decided to take up one LESS chain link on the w/d bars, to put more weight on the back of the truck. OMG - WHAT A DIFFERENCE! it tows SO GOOD now. I Can zoom down the Interstate with the rest of them feeling in control and somewhat relaxed. Trucks passing and windy days no longer a problem. Sure, I still would like a dual-cam HP hitch, but now its just a "want" rather than a "need".
I've since been told by those that know, That pulling the spring bars up too tight is about like putting too much weight on the BACK of the trailer - very bad, and SURE to cause sway. So, before you do anything else, at least TRY putting a tad more weight on the back of the truck. (less tension on the w/d bars) I think you'll be very pleased.
Good luck! Fred.


----------

